# Robinul Forte



## lookingood (Sep 12, 2002)

My Dr. told me to take robinul forte 2mg twice a day.I started out taking one pill a day, which did great for my cramps not sure about the d because I take colestid for that. But by the third day of taking one pill a day of robinul forte my mouth was so dry I couldnt even chew my food up more less swollow it. Has anybody else experienced this while taking robinul forte? If so does this go away after a while? I would really like to take this because it did great for the spasms but I cant handle my mouth being that dry. Also does it stop the D because I would like to stop taking the colestid. Thanks for any advise you can give me.


----------



## ScubaDvr66 (Mar 1, 2001)

Hello! I too experienced the dry mouth that you had when taking Robinul. It comes on w/in couple of hrs after my dosage. (Apparently it's one of the common side effects.) Not sure if I'll keep taking it for my C.


----------



## lookingood (Sep 12, 2002)

Did it help you with your Diarrhea? Or do you have that? I stopped taking it just couldnt handle the dry mouth.


----------

